# Anyone Have Experience With Tauchmeister Watches?



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I ran across these very interesting watches yesterday. Apparently they are fabricated in Asia for a German company that finishes them. The movements are Swiss quartz and Asian (?) mechanical. A diverse collection is offered. And, they are *not expensive!!!*

*Commercial links removed.*

Any information will be appreciated. Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was offered these Tauchmeister & Aeromatic watches by the suppliers last week. I declined as they are all over Ebay and are all cheap Asian made wathes but do seem ok for the prices.


----------



## watchvet (Apr 22, 2005)

bobbysamd said:


> I ran across these very interesting watches yesterday. Apparently they are fabricated in Asia for a German company that finishes them. The movements are Swiss quartz and Asian (?) mechanical. A diverse collection is offered. And, they are *not expensive!!!*
> 
> *Commercial links removed.*
> 
> ...


 I have the 500 meter Professional (as if I needed another diver watch







). It has the red second hand and uses the Citizen diver hands and Miyota 8215 auto movement. The crown is at 4. Its a full size 42mm watch, looks great and with the reliable Miyota movement you can't go wrong for 120 bucks. I have seen them for more money too.

They are rated at 500m but I had a look inside and didn't see anything special other than the regular gasket and screw down back. If its good for 500 meters I would expect my 007J and my Orsa to also be good for that too even though they are rated at only 200 meters.

The weak part of the my Tauchmeister is the bezel. Mine was not lined up correctly and when I tried to fix it, it seized up....luckily it was spot on at 12 at the time. No real problem for me but I did notice the bezel didn't feel too solid out of the box.

I think the Tauchmesiter is an OK buy for an all purpose watch and for diving as long as it has the Miyota auto movement. I would stay away from the Chinese automatics which some models have.

However, I think Berg's Orsa with the Ronda quartz is a much better made watch and a better buy at less money.

I like automatics but the Miyota in the Tauchmeister can't be hacked







although it can be hand wound. I would rather have a quartz than this arrangement. To me, the ETA is a much better alternative to the basic Japanese auto's including Seiko's non winding, non hackable-designed 7s26.

I think the Tauchmeister would be a good back-up if you have another diver such as the Seiko and wanted something different for that role. My Miyota auto keeps better time than the Seiko out of the box and is reputed to be every bit as reliable. But the Seiko has a better made case and bezel.

These are my conclusions.......hope they help.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks, gents, for your responses. I have ordered this model, sort of an "anti-Rolex" to complement my GMT-Master. I say "anti-Rolex" because Rolex produces very traditional, conservtive products, and, although it's hard to argue with Rolex's success it would be nice to see a Rolex with a little pizazz. In any event, at US $90 with shipping, it was too good a deal to pass up.










I'll let you know what I think of the watch after I receive it.


----------



## micjae (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi there,

this is my first review and I hope I don`t make a complete fool of myself.

I was a bit intrigued by various opinions and reports I have read on different watch forums about Tauchmeister Watches.

I ordered a Tauchmeister A1172 reproduction of a WW2 German Diver Watch and received it beginning of this week.

It arrived in a Aeromatic 1912 tin, securely bolstered by a generous amount of foam and with a warranty card. The finish of the watch is excellent and I was really impressed with the leather strap, which is over 3 mm thick and suits the watch well. The screw down crown loosens and fastens smoothly and the winding (yeah I know, handwinding is for....) has a nice resistance to it and let`s you know when you are done. Over the last week the accuracy was about -5 to -7 seconds a day, which IMHO is not too bad at all.

The claims of limited edition (mine is No. 220/400) is something I do not really care about, nor about the 500m water resistance ( if I ever end up more than 10m down, I really don`t think I will worry about how late it is ).

The watch has a very solid feel to it, the lume is bright ( hands only, no markers ) and, what I like most about it : It is different.

My facit: A good watch for the price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got one too - the one handed watch (hand wound). It's *very* large but has a small movment and glass back, which looks ridiculous... It's not badly finished and was keeping reasonable time - certainly worth the money (about 50 euros). Roy's watches are *so* much better value though!!! A different class altogether.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

nobby said:


> I've got one too - the one handed watch (hand wound). It's *very* large but has a small movment and glass back, which looks ridiculous... It's not badly finished and was keeping reasonable time - certainly worth the money (about 50 euros). Roy's watches are *so* much better value though!!! A different class altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops! Mine is actually an "aeromatic 1912" which is the same company I think...


----------

